# Sexual Assault



## Chanke (Jul 29, 2010)

I am having trouble coding this one.  Fortunately I haven't had to code this one before.

Running an STD/HIV panel on a patient post sexual assault.  No other details other than that are given.

How do I code the DX on this?  

Need help, PLEASE and THANK YOU!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 29, 2010)

What about?

Adult-

995.83 adult sexual abuse
Perpetrator code: E967 range
E960.1 rape

Child-

995.53 child sexual abuse


----------



## sdennis (Jul 29, 2010)

There is also V15.41 - history of physical abuse/rape


----------

